
The Little Book of Stoicism - ghgr
https://www.njlifehacks.com/lbos-free-download/
======
ListeningPie
Is it a new trend that self help and life coaching books need to try to hide
what they are behind clever titles or is it simply something I've been
unaware? Other examples , "The subtle art of not giving a fuck" and " Own the
day, own your life"

